# Labs for disease testing?



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I need draw blood and send it the way of the dodo for my yearly cae, cl and johnes. Where do you send yours to? I usually let the vet send it in for me. I think one goes to rollings in raleigh here (cl i believe) but not sure where the other goes to.

Eta. Has anyone used sage ag labs?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I’ve heard good and bad things about Sage Labs. The only lab I’ve heard consistently good things about is WADDL.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I have been using UBRL the past few years and very happy with them


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

CountyLineAcres said:


> I've heard good and bad things about Sage Labs. The only lab I've heard consistently good things about is WADDL.


Whew waddla is $30 per animal for non washington residents. Thanks though for the info!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> I have been using UBRL the past few years and very happy with them


Can you help me with the set up fee? I see it on the pricing list but cannot find if it is just a one fee for all animals or each animal for the first time i send blood in. I am guessing it is for the farm set up in their system? But i have looked at every page and cannot find this info. :/.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I use Texas A&M
https://tvmdl.tamu.edu/testing-information/fees/


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I'm curious what other people use as well! I've used Rollins lab for Johne's testing (did blood and fecal culture b/c I was paranoid) and also CAE so I know they do those. I'm not sure they do CL though.. only sent that through vet. I don't see CL listed on their price sheet
http://www.ncagr.gov/vet/ncvdl/FeeBrochure.pdf


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Can you help me with the set up fee? I see it on the pricing list but cannot find if it is just a one fee for all animals or each animal for the first time i send blood in. I am guessing it is for the farm set up in their system? But i have looked at every page and cannot find this info. :/.


 The set up fee is a $10 (I believe) fee that you pay any time you have less than 4 samples to be tested (except for pregnancy testing.)

I also use UBRL and I like them a lot. I sent them a sample a few weeks ago and there was a fiasco with the post office and tracking, but Omar at UBRL was super helpful throughout the ordeal.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Calistar said:


> The set up fee is a $10 (I believe) fee that you pay any time you have less than 4 samples to be tested (except for pregnancy testing.)
> 
> I also use UBRL and I like them a lot. I sent them a sample a few weeks ago and there was a fiasco with the post office and tracking, but Omar at UBRL was super helpful throughout the ordeal.


Are you the lady in the mini nubian group that was havin the po troubles? Did they find the samples and get there in time?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BethJ said:


> I'm curious what other people use as well! I've used Rollins lab for Johne's testing (did blood and fecal culture b/c I was paranoid) and also CAE so I know they do those. I'm not sure they do CL though.. only sent that through vet. I don't see CL listed on their price sheet
> http://www.ncagr.gov/vet/ncvdl/FeeBrochure.pdf


So i was just backward at rollins. . I knew john sent somethin to them.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Rollins does CAE and Johnes. They don't do CL. They can test fluid if you have an abscess, but they don't do blood tests for CL.
I only do routine testing for CAE and Johnes.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Rollins for CAE and Johnes. 
Rollins then sends the sample to UC Davis for CL testing. 

If you are doing the CL test, use a reputable and accredited lab. I don't believe sage is accredited.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Are you the lady in the mini nubian group that was havin the po troubles? Did they find the samples and get there in time?


Wasn't me! I have Nigerians  But I did have PO troubles and even though my sample got there several days late (they sent it all the way to its destination city and then BACK to my local distribution center and then back again before it was finally delivered!) and I had to wait an extra week to have it tested due to missing the cutoff window, they were still able to use the sample and it all worked out in the end!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Rollins for CAE and Johnes.
> Rollins then sends the sample to UC Davis for CL testing.
> 
> If you are doing the CL test, use a reputable and accredited lab. I don't believe sage is accredited.


When you goin to southern states again???? I will give you lunch and snack monies to come draw on one possibly two boys lol! I could NOT get blood on tristan.... who SOMEONE is bred to. Ugh! I remember having to have john do him last year too. It is dumb! I could feel his beater nice n strong, poke, nope. We even took him off the stand to try get his neck a bit more long but nope.

Then there was D.... he is a jerkface when it comes to bein caught. So he was a nope goat from the start.

Everyone else i got though.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> When you goin to southern states again???? I will give you lunch and snack monies to come draw on one possibly two boys lol! I could NOT get blood on tristan.... who SOMEONE is bred to. Ugh! I remember having to have john do him last year too. It is dumb! I could feel his beater nice n strong, poke, nope. We even took him off the stand to try get his neck a bit more long but nope.
> 
> Then there was D.... he is a jerkface when it comes to bein caught. So he was a nope goat from the start.
> 
> Everyone else i got though.


Hmm, I don't know. Right now I'm being held hostage by two preggo goats (rofl)
I'd be glad to help, but really you don't need to pay me :hug:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hmm, I don't know. Right now I'm being held hostage by two preggo goats (rofl)
> I'd be glad to help, but really you don't need to pay me :hug:


Hahaha held hostage! You worry bout your ladies then i will get it done. .


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

With Tris, You want to check that your needle's hole is facing the skin not the body and if you poke and you know you hit vein but nothings going in the tube ...ever so slowly back the needle out... because you might have gone through the vein, backing it out slowly you can see when the tube starts filling and stop there. I've done thousands of punctures and usually this will work. (paramedic/nurse)
With Donatello...Just try some crazy ninja moves...stinker


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> With Tris, You want to check that your needle's hole is facing the skin not the body and if you poke and you know you hit vein but nothings going in the tube ...ever so slowly back the needle out... because you might have gone through the vein, backing it out slowly you can see when the tube starts filling and stop there. I've done thousands of punctures and usually this will work. (paramedic/nurse)
> With Donatello...Just try some crazy ninja moves...stinker


I do all that with tris. . D is much better than when he came but still if we are in the pen he is a nope goat lol! Paul isually locks them in the house for breaky when it is movin day. But he didnt yesterday and D saw the leashes. The turd.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Rats


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Rats


I know. Ugh. It is just frustrating with tris cause i can feel his beater so strong and everyone else i get the wee tinny thud. Lol! He was such a good boy though for my torture of him.


----------

